# Ventmatic Taps



## jimmyjack (22/10/06)

I currently have a flortype tap and am considering uprgrading. Are they availabe in Australia or do I have to order through Norther Brewer?


----------



## Pumpy (22/10/06)

This is a comprehensive post cant remember anyone shouting how fantastic they were 


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=6800&st=0


Pumpy


----------



## big d (22/10/06)

Correct me if im wrong but wasnt there some talk a little while ago of another future bulk buy.?

Cheers
Big D (who is after 2 more vents)


----------



## jimmyjack (22/10/06)

I think the company who makes ventmatic taps went bankrupt. Shirron bought the pattent for the tap and is now manufacturing it. No big deal they just may be hard to find.

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Doc (22/10/06)

I've used four different styles of taps over the year, but the Ventmatic Ultra-flo taps are the best by far if for nothing else but less sticking and less foaming of beer.
I'll be sticking with mine and sourcing more on the next font upgrade.

Doc


----------



## mika (22/10/06)

Count me in for the that Bulk buy, could do with another tap in the fridge door


----------



## Batz (23/10/06)

Count me in for a bulk buy

Batz


----------



## Thunderlips (23/10/06)

Doc said:


> I've used four different styles of taps over the year, but the Ventmatic Ultra-flo taps are the best by far if


I can't help but agree. I've used Grundy and the swing type TruFlo taps and the Ventmatic craps all over them.
It's amazing to think that the company went bust.


----------



## bindi (23/10/06)

Batz said:


> Count me in for a bulk buy
> 
> Batz




Ditto  if the price is right I will have 3.


----------



## barls (23/10/06)

bugger i just ordered mine.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/10/06)

Dependant on price and timing of this buy I'll be up for 2. :beerbang: So count me in if it happens soon chaps.  

Warren -


----------



## RobW (23/10/06)

I'm up for a couple too.


----------



## Hutch (23/10/06)

Been eyeing these off for a while, and my current taps have started sticking with the warmer weather.
Count me in for 3. 

Hutch.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (23/10/06)

two or three for me ...depending on price - if the bulk buy is a goer


----------



## Aussie Claret (23/10/06)

Also interested, depending on price, I'm for four.
AC


----------



## Stoodoo (23/10/06)

I'll also be in for a tap depending on price and availability.

Cheers


----------



## bugwan (23/10/06)

I'll chime in with two for a bulk buy if it happens...

Cheers guys.


----------



## crells (23/10/06)

This also has my attention.... I was just thinking of getting some for xmas!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (23/10/06)

3 here , price dependant... whos up for the bulk buy ? are we talking stems, addapters and extentions or just taps?

:beer:


----------



## Hopsta (23/10/06)

Im in the market for 3 depending on final price.


----------



## Jez (23/10/06)

2 for me + extensions etc if possible

Jez


----------



## Batz (23/10/06)

Looks like plenty of starters,no one waving their hand to organize it :huh: 

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/10/06)

Your wings are waving Batz... Close enough? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## cliffo (23/10/06)

I'm interested in 2, maybe 3 if this goes ahead.

cliffo


----------



## Sammus (23/10/06)

I'll get at least 2, maybe up to 4 depending on price.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (23/10/06)

at a quick glance I can see about 35 + here already. If this was to go ahead it could well atract govement taxs and charges. it may end up being in our own interust to buy indvidualy or in small groups .. 

past post on customs facts..

just somthing to think about ..

:beer:


----------



## kook (23/10/06)

I'm in for 6-8 if the price is right....


----------



## Sammus (23/10/06)

I thought thats what the free trade agreement with the states was about? doesn't that abolish (at least one of) the import taxes?

edit: Reading that link posted (as I guess I should have before opening my trap in the first place) seems to indicate that the customs limit has risen to $1000 instead of the old $500 (that includes shipping). 35 taps is still ~$1500USD so its way over. Maybe 2 batches delivered to different addresses?


----------



## Batz (23/10/06)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> at a quick glance I can see about 35 + here already. If this was to go ahead it could well atract govement taxs and charges. it may end up being in our own interust to buy indvidualy or in small groups ..
> 
> past post on customs facts..
> 
> ...




Point taken FNQ,
What about someone doing the foot work?
Find out if we can get a price for 35 + ,then if they will mail out to several different places,states perhaps,this will save paying gov. charges.

Maybe orders of 5-10 are the way to go? We need someone to shoot off some emails.

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/10/06)

I've emailed a query to Northern Brewer re; the purchase of a minimum of 35 taps. I've also questioned if they could be shipped in several smaller units.  

I'll let you know when they reply.  

Warren -


----------



## mika (24/10/06)

After seeing the hassle GMK went thru on the last purhase, your a brave man Warren :super:


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/10/06)

Only querying ATM Mika.

Not a definite to pick up the ball and run with it.  

All I want ATM is a couple of Ventmatics from Father Christmas.  

Warren -


----------



## Nickb167 (24/10/06)

im a long time lurker, but i would be interested in two of these taps if the price is right. Are we getting trying to get adaptors and handles with them?


----------



## KillerRx4 (24/10/06)

I'll take 3 depending on final cost.


----------



## Bobby (24/10/06)

i am interested in getting a couple. will be interested to see the price of the units.


----------



## Pumpy (24/10/06)

I would be interested subject to price in 


3 X Ultra-Flo SS 2000 Faucets

3 X SS Shank KRW3 -S 

3X Shorty Handles	

1X Gasket Kit ss2000 


Pumpy


----------



## Batz (24/10/06)

KillerRx4 said:


> I'll take 3 depending on final cost.




Just be aware guys that you will not be getting these things cheap,have a look on a couple of US sites.

Batz


----------



## bugwan (24/10/06)

Batz, they are about $US43 on Northern Brewer, which equates to around $AUD56. Obviously delivery on top of that, but that might still come out cheaper than many of the taps here (around $85+)?


----------



## Batz (24/10/06)

Fully agree bugwan,I have run several bulk buys here and people sometimes don't know how much something is worth before waving their hand.

Just to let brewers know your not going to get them for say, $25.00

Cheers Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/10/06)

If you don't already have them you also have to factor in shanks, nuts barbs etc.

The Ventmatics won't pour you beer straight from the box.  

Warren -


----------



## bugwan (24/10/06)

Cheers Batz, it sounds like you have far more experience than me...!

If I can get hold of a Ventmatic/Shirron with shank, nuts, barb etc for under $100, I'd be a happy lad.

I'm already looking at spending $85+ at Grain & Grape for a more generic tap anyway... Might need to double-check GMK's prices again


----------



## KillerRx4 (24/10/06)

Batz, are you implying im a tightass? :blink: 

Dunno how you found out, i thought i kept that pretty well hidden...& i didnt expect to get any tap for $25 let alone a fancy doodah tap  

I was expressing my interest as others have so we have an idea of possible numbers....waves hands


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/10/06)

Here is my invoice from October last year to give you some guide perhaps: 

View attachment 4001__Mark_Rasheed___.xls


----------



## Coodgee (24/10/06)

that's bloody cheap drunk arab. I would take 3 at or near $150. is there anything else that needs to be purchased to setup a fridge with taps hanging out the door?? (besides the fridge!)?


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/10/06)

Note The Drunk Arab's invoice is in US dollars!!!!

atm US$1 = AUD$1.32


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/10/06)

If someone can organise a price I'm pretty sure I would be up for a tap or two maybe more, have to work out what i need. But like others would love to know $$ first.

Thanks heaps to those making the effort to find out for everyone. Much appreciated. 

Pok


----------



## Coodgee (24/10/06)

thanks for the heads up, but still pretty cheap.


----------



## GMK (24/10/06)

I have been burnt very badly with Brad from Ventmatic going bankcrupt.

As such i will stay out of this bulk buy for the taps.

However, Northern Brewer does not sell the collars, male snaplock shanks for the ventmatics.
My Aus Distributor has lots of these but no taps.

I will be happy to organise a bulk buy of the collars and male snaplock shanks - cost will be around 21.50 for the pair (collar + Shank).

I will organise them to be sent to central distribution piont.

Just let me know if this is what you guys want.


----------



## Sammus (24/10/06)

According to my email reply from NB the taps come in a 1lb each, and to use the usps post calculator postcalc.usps.gov to calculate shipping. I figured out to keep under the $1000 import limit to avoid taxes, we would have to get them in 15 tap lots, working out at about AUD$65 each. Note this is just the tap, no shanks or anything - is there a particular shank to fit that one needs or can we get them locally?

Edit1: thought I may as well add:
15 taps @ USD$42.65 = USD$639.75
Airmail Parcel Post for 15lbs, 4-10 days = USD$81.70
Total = USD$721.45 = AUD$953.40 (according to www.xe.com/ucc)
$953.40/15 = $63.56

Edit2: Just saw your post GMK, sweet.


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/10/06)

This may have been answered previously but what is the cost of these taps locally (in Aus I mean)? 

Also GMK do you know what the cost would be for a shank suitable to mount the taps to a fridge type set up? 

Cheers Pok.


----------



## Sammus (24/10/06)

Taps arent available in AUS. 2 posts above yours GMK says the shank and collar will be about $21.50. I'm not positive but I always thought the shank went through the fridge and collar was the snaplock bit. I'm probably wrong though because that was closer to a guess if anything


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/10/06)

GMK's post above mentios collars and male snaplock shanks. The male snaplock shank would be a male attachement to "snap" onto fonts I would assume.

A "fridge" shank is a different attachement all together and would be used instead of the male snaplock shank.

If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will let us all know.

Pok


----------



## Phrak (24/10/06)

Would anyone be interested in buying the Perlick forward sealing faucet if it was significantly cheaper?
Tim.


----------



## Sammus (24/10/06)

Not me. After reading the comparison I've decided ventmatic, bulk buy or not.


----------



## GMK (24/10/06)

pokolbinguy said:


> This may have been answered previously but what is the cost of these taps locally (in Aus I mean)?
> 
> Also GMK do you know what the cost would be for a shank suitable to mount the taps to a fridge type set up?
> 
> Cheers Pok.




Ok - these are the collars and male snaplock shanks taht have little teeth in them that lock into the Ventmatic Taps.
This allows you to then mate into a SS Snaplock fitting (commonally known as push in) .
I sell 1/2" BSP SS Snaplock?fridge Extension with SS nipples for 55.00 ea.

So - you will be paying :
- 64.00 a tap
- 21.50 for the collar and male snaplock shank
- 55.00 ea (should be able to get them cheaper at least 50.00 with a bulk order) for the 1/2" BSP Snaplock/fridge ext with SS Nipple

so you can see it getting expensive.


----------



## mika (24/10/06)

I thought the reviews were pretty even on the two, so I could be persuaded either way.
I've never had much of a drama with a tap sticking, though they have got tighter at times. Just I need another tap and figured if I had the oppurtunity why not see what the cream is like ?


----------



## Nickb167 (25/10/06)

im a tad confused here, GMK. 

I plan on mouting this on a font, would i be able to use this tap and just buy the adaptor kit from craftbrewer 

or is there another part i need?

sorry im new to this all.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/10/06)

Here's Northern Brewer's response to my email. Once again please note that prices are quoted in US dollars. They're quoting a 10% discount on an order of more than 35. Sounds fair to me. Shipiing equates to around $10 (US) per tap  

With shipping factored in we're looking at around $71-72 Aus. dollars per tap. That's obviously excluding the shanks and ancilliary bits. Obviously counting in a 10% discount this would be slightly less  

-------------------------------------------

_Warren,

I don't believe that we have been contacted by anyone from your forum 
yet. I did receive a call from someone looking for a wholesaler of these 
faucets, a service which we could not provide. However, for an order of 
35, I think we could give a 10% discount on the price. We can also ship 
them in batches of five, if that is necessary. Each shipment of five 
would cost around $55. The more we can send at once, the more reasonable 
shipping becomes. For instance, 10 of them would ship for $75 or so.
Please let me know if you are interested so that we can arrange for this 
to occur.

Cheers,

Lance
NB Ltd.
800-981-2739 x202

_ ----------------------------------------------

Warren -


----------



## Aussie Claret (25/10/06)

Warren,
Thank you for the update, isn't GMK selling these beauties for A$64 per tap (tap only) plus delivery? GMK could you please confirm. TY
Unless I'm missing something, there isn't much of a saving here, or is there something I'm missing?
Cheers
AC


----------



## Aussie Claret (25/10/06)

Nickb167 said:


> im a tad confused here, GMK.
> 
> I plan on mouting this on a font, would i be able to use this tap and just buy the adaptor kit from craftbrewer
> 
> ...



Don't know the answer and would be interested to know also, I thoguht that you could just use the tap on the font, no need for anyother bits; is this wrong?
Thanks
AC


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (25/10/06)

warren , thanks for this first bit of acction. Now with the way of passed bulk buys being alot of stress for the organiser and the fact that there are always a few who want it below cost ect ect . I was wondering if now that you have there attention, you on our (AHB) behalf could maybe arange or sugest to NB that it would be in there and our intrests to maybe give a AHB site spcific discount for say 2 weeks on orders for ventmatics and associated bits ... Somthing along the lines that Karl from prosess pumps did for board members wanting march pumps ... ( i belive he still offers an AHB discount) .. this would save the headache this end of who wants what get them there sales up front and all would be alot ezyer ... Just a sugestion buddy 

:beer:


----------



## GMK (25/10/06)

OK - i am not selling these taps... (the 64.00 was from the previous post)

The male snaplock adaptor plus collar and handle ar ALL you need to attach to a font providing the font has snaplocks.

The fridge ext is needed if you want to go thru the fridge door/freezer collar.

The craftbrewer adaptor kit - the snaplock is there if your font does not have one.
The Ventmatic taps are made to have a male shank with teeth on them - they will lock in better.
The Aus grundy/brumby shanks dont have teeth.
So - i am unsure as to whether they will fit or not.
You will need to ask Ross. The Aus dist has lots of the ventmatic shanks with the little teeth on them.

I will take a photo tonight to show you guys. Actually, somewhere in thelast Ventmatic bulk buy thread i have taken some pics showing this.

So - if you do a search you should find it.


----------



## MAH (25/10/06)

I think that some of the confusion about what parts you need stems from people using different terminology for bits and pieces. I'll try and sort some of this out by describing in this post what you need if you want to install a ventmatic tap through a fridge door.

1 x Ventmatic tap
1 x shank
1 x tail piece
1 x beer nut
1 x beer nut washer

Using the picture below as an example (from right to left), the shank should come with a round connector with a female thread, which is what attaches the tap to the shank. It should also come with a flange (black plastic in the picture) to cover the hole in the fridge door, and then a brass lock nut. To the other end of the shank you then need to attach a beer nut and tailpiece (including washer). The tailpiece is what you attach the beer line to. Simple!

Cheers
MAH


----------



## MAH (25/10/06)

For a font, it's even simpler. Most font owners have a snaplock fitting. If you have a snaplock fitting, then you just need:

1 x Ventmatic tap
1 x Snaplock shank and collar

The pictures below show the snaplock shank (very different to a fridge conversion shank) and collar. The collar slides over the snaplock shank and screws onto the the tap. You can then push this into your snap lock fitting on the font.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Aussie Claret (25/10/06)

Thank you.
AC


----------



## MAH (25/10/06)

OK, ordering Ventmatics and neccesary bits and pieces. The 2 well known and reputable dealers to go through are Northern Brewer and More Beer (used to be better to go through Ventmatic dirrectly but that's another story). There is not much difference between the 2 in prices.

If you are converting a fridge, 1 Ventmatic plus all the other bits you need (in SS) will cost AUS$99.97 from More Beer and AUS$99.13 from Northern Brewer. If ordering from NB note that you have to order the shank, beer nut and tailpiece and washer as seperate items, from More Beer you just have to order the one item.

If you use a font, apart from Ken and probably Ross, I have no idea where to buy the appropriate snaplock shank and collar. They are not common in the US HBS because in the US they tend not to use snaplock fittings.

Finally, Northern Brewer's shipping policy states that for orders outside of Continental US, they will add US$5 per order and US$5 per box, so add an extra AUS$13.17 to your order from Northern Brewer.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Stoodoo (25/10/06)

Thanks for the heads up MAH, the photo's and your description have made sense to a newbie like myself who had no idea what was needed for a fridge tap setup. 

Cheers


----------



## barls (25/10/06)

ok what if you already have converted the fridge with brumbies. do you require new shanks to mate the new taps


----------



## JSB (25/10/06)

Sing Hallelujah,

MAH - Shuffling the right pieces of paper to the top of the pile again - well done son !!!

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Nickb167 (25/10/06)

ok, ive worked out how it all connects... 

here is the ventmatic snaploc shank on the left and on the right one supplied with grundy taps.. the ventmatic appears to have teeth to attach it. (took pic from gmk's post.)





so if we do go ahead with the bulk buy, will we be able to get these parts along with it? on the last purchase it was 72.50 with the tap, shank, collar and handle. And 62.50 for just the tap and handle. 

if the prices are similar and someone is willing to organise it, sign me up for 2 with the snaplock collar, shank and handle.


btw, the SS Fridge ext was $55 last time for anyone that is interested.


----------



## Phrak (25/10/06)

barls said:


> ok what if you already have converted the fridge with brumbies. do you require new shanks to mate the new taps


 Nope. 

If you've got the snaplock shanks, just take the male snaplock adapter and collar off the brumbys and attach to the Ventmatics. That's these parts (thanks MAH):
View attachment 9680
View attachment 9681


If you've got a splined shank (the one with "teeth"), the ventmatics will attach straight on and be secured with the shank's collar.
Here's what the splined butt-end of the ventmatics/perlicks look like:


(Stolen from BrewBoard.com)

Tim


----------



## GMK (25/10/06)

Nickb167 said:


> ok, ive worked out how it all connects...
> 
> here is the ventmatic snaploc shank on the left and on the right one supplied with grundy taps.. the ventmatic appears to have teeth to attach it. (took pic from gmk's post.)
> 
> ...




As i stated in my earlier post - i should be able to get the Ventmatic Shanks with the teeth and collars from the Aus Dist.

But - i just want numbers - ie we need 50 shanks and collars to be sent toXXX at Address XXX.


----------



## Nickb167 (25/10/06)

GMK, could you put me down for 2 shanks and collars.


----------



## Sammus (25/10/06)

Actually before I commit, I don't suppose anyone has a picture of the sealing mechanism in one of these taps? I want to see how it works. All I've heard is that it seals in front of the lever which opens/closes the valve to let beer flow, and so it doesnt dry out and go sticky. From what I've seen the bumby taps seem to have a forward seal too, is this one better or different in some way? Has anyone here tried both and can tell a definite difference between them?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (25/10/06)

Sammus said:


> Actually before I commit, I don't suppose anyone has a picture of the sealing mechanism in one of these taps? I want to see how it works. All I've heard is that it seals in front of the lever which opens/closes the valve to let beer flow, and so it doesnt dry out and go sticky. From what I've seen the bumby taps seem to have a forward seal too, is this one better or different in some way? Has anyone here tried both and can tell a definite difference between them?



Brumby taps seal right at the back of the tap body...the lever moves the piston rearward and the beer flows, when closing the seal moves into place from behind the tap body...I hope that made sense :blink: 

The Ventmatic taps are much simpler and operate in the manner that you probably think the brumby units do...the piston seal sits right at the front of the tap body just above the spout and is moved rearwards upon opening. 

Not good enough? Seach......or ask me to take some pics. I've got the Perlick copy, but they work in exactly the same manner  

PZ.


----------



## Sammus (25/10/06)

I pulled apart a bumby today and yes they have a rear seal, but theres also a front seal on that same shaft, in front of the lever, just above the end of the spout. I don't own one so I can't take a photo though, but I saw it with my own eyes. At least the font bit looked like a seal - it was at the front-most part of the shaft that controls the valve at the back, in front of the lever, and it had some kind of rubber/silicone o-ring around it that looked like it would push into the front of the tap body and seal everything off behind it.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (25/10/06)

Even if it has a front seal (which I'm pretty sure my old ones and the one on my miracle box don't), it still has that nasty vent hole on the underside of the tap body which lets everything inside the tap dry out/grow nasties/etc. 

The Vent-Matics (or now Shirron Forward Seal Beer Faucets) don't have this, so that's why they don't stick and don't collect as much in the way of beer-fouling bacteria and yeast growth  

PZ.


----------



## barls (26/10/06)

ive just bought 2 to replace the brumbies that i have so ill do a comparison post both in construction and pour on two different beers. so stay tuned


----------



## GMK (26/10/06)

OK- grundy taps seal at the rear. This means the tap is left open to the air and get sticky etc.

Ventmatics and perlicks and Florytes all seal at the spout. Therefore, the whole tap and levers and mechanism are always surrounded by beer. So that dont get sticky.

IMHO - this is what makes the Ventmatics/perlicks and florytes the best taps.


----------



## barls (3/11/06)

just got mine today so ill do a comparison early next week. stay tuned i did just fit one though and they fit straight up to my shanks as i have the notched shanks


----------



## Batz (3/11/06)

Just hang 5 on the taps here guys

I believe we may be able to do better here in oz,give it a few weeks and I'll tell you

Batz


----------



## SteveSA (6/11/06)

I may be interested in 4 taps but will wait for info from the Batty one.

Ken,
I'll speak to you in the next few weeks re your shanks, collars and adapters.

Steve


----------



## redbeard (8/11/06)

My ventmatics were getting a bit sticky, so decided to take them apart rather than the usual hot iodophur every couple of months. Im pretty sure this is the 1st or maybe 2nd time ive disaasembled them since getting in the 1st big buy. I was really surprised to find only a tiny little bit of crud on the top o-ring for the shuttle / handle. all of the food grease had gone, which might explain the sticking. so lubed it up, re-assembled and as good as new! 

Yaarrgh, these taps be the best. savvy ?


----------



## Phrak (9/11/06)

I've made a bit of a picture review of the Perlick version of these taps, and also showed the different mounting options so people can understand what to look for and buy for their own setups.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...view=getnewpost

Hope it helps! 

Regards,
Tim.


----------



## barls (20/11/06)

sorry its taken me so long but i had other stuff to do. ok here is the first one with the brumby.





and here is the same beer, same day just a different glass.




and here is the fridge


----------



## dicko (20/11/06)

Batz said:


> Just hang 5 on the taps here guys
> 
> I believe we may be able to do better here in oz,give it a few weeks and I'll tell you
> 
> Batz



Yes guys,
Good advice from the bat cave dweller.

I think he may have some inside info "wink" "wink"!!!  
Could be good for ventmatic fans.

Cheers


----------



## Ross (29/11/06)

It's late at night & I've been working on the new additions all evening, but for you late dwellers...

CraftBrewer is now a distributor for Shirron in Australia. As an opening offer & as a sign of good faith to the "bulk buy" I'm bringing you the taps for just $59 gst inc until the end of December.
Before you rush & buy, please take a look at the Celli taps we are also distributing, these Italian taps are IMO one of the nicest looking/performing taps on the market & our opening offer is sensational... I'll announce officially tomorrow, as I'm buggered & need my bed  ....


Cheers Ross...


----------



## Nickb167 (29/11/06)

batz was right. Should have waited another week or two. Craftbrewer now has them for $60 (no affil). kicking myself for buying from the states and paying all that postage. Oh well, got mine and they look great. have not used them yet as im waiting for shanks to arrive. For anyone whos getting one you will be really surprised how small they actually are. only comparision i can find on my desk is a pack of smokes which they fit inside. Only thing im not really happy about with them is the bit below where you put the handle on. Its not stainless, bronze or brass and its chromed, i think. Mine came with a couple of dings in it which revealed this and the internal thread is also bronze in colour (anyone with the old ventmatics able to check and see if its the same on them?). Its wider at the top then the black plastic tap handles so it just doesnt fit quite right. 

nick


----------



## Batz (29/11/06)

Nickb167 said:


> batz was right. Should have waited another week or two. Craftbrewer now has them for $60 (no affil). kicking myself for buying from the states and paying all that postage. Oh well, got mine and they look great. have not used them yet as im waiting for shanks to arrive. For anyone whos getting one you will be really surprised how small they actually are. only comparision i can find on my desk is a pack of smokes which they fit inside. Only thing im not really happy about with them is the bit below where you put the handle on. Its not stainless, bronze or brass and its chromed, i think. Mine came with a couple of dings in it which revealed this and the internal thread is also bronze in colour (anyone with the old ventmatics able to check and see if its the same on them?). Its wider at the top then the black plastic tap handles so it just doesnt fit quite right.
> 
> nick



Sorry Nick

I was sworn to keep this a secret,posssiably let too much out as it was, I did suggest to wait a bit

Some pics of the two side by side Ross?

Batz


----------



## Batz (29/11/06)

I also see the Craftbrewer Shirron tap is 100% Stainless Steel design ! :beerbang: 

You do have to buy a handle for it 

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/11/06)

Ross said:


> Before you rush & buy, please take a look at the Celli taps we are also distributing, these Italian taps are IMO one of the nicest looking/performing taps on the market & our opening offer is sensational... I'll announce officially tomorrow, as I'm buggered & need my bed  ....
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross...




Just ordered two Cellis... I'm in love. :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## jimmyjack (29/11/06)

> You do have to buy a handle for it



I also was sworn to secrecy!!
I recommend the BOD handles Ross also sells. These things rock you can change your logos and add info about the beer. Thanx for the early chrissy present Rossco!!! I also took the opportunity to upgrade my beer line and JG fittings which make it heaps easier to clean my lines now.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (29/11/06)

jimmyjack said:


> > You do have to buy a handle for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Same here, Looks like its been worth the wait. And will also do as JJ has and go the JG and BOD extras..


Cheers :beer:


----------



## Ross (29/11/06)

jimmyjack said:


> View attachment 10278



Nice work Jimmy, you got a pic of it mounted on your fridge?

++++

Further to several emails just recieved this morning...
The Celli offer is available immediately, not just for December - I'll amend the details on the site.

cheers Ross


----------



## jimmyjack (29/11/06)

> Nice work Jimmy, you got a pic of it mounted on your fridge?



Not yet. I am very tool challenged and am planning on doing the fridge upgrade this week end when i have more time to recover from a stuff up  Speaking of this. does anyone know the size of the holse saw I need to drill into my fridge for these particular shanks?? I am guessing 7/8

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Batz (29/11/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Just ordered two Cellis... I'm in love. :wub:
> 
> Warren -




I know what you mean Warren
I want 5 of these things,sort of depends on the price of the adaptor, looks and cost, as to which taps I'll choose.

Bloody good looking tap the Celli

Ross can you bring one of each to the Xmas Swap so we can have a play with them?


----------



## KillerRx4 (29/11/06)

Do those Celli taps have the same forward seal advantage as the shirron?


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/11/06)

Batz said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered two Cellis... I'm in love. :wub:
> ...



Just remember Batz now you will not serve beer... You will serva Birra! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (29/11/06)

Batz said:


> KillerRx4 said:
> 
> 
> > Do those Celli taps have the same forward seal advantage as the shirron?
> ...




Sorry, no they don't - This feature is unique as far as I'm aware to the Shirron & Perlick taps.

cheers Ross


----------



## kook (29/11/06)

I've got two Celli fonts which I picked up for pennies on ebay in the UK. Haven't actually tried them yet, but they sure look cool


----------



## Batz (29/11/06)

Ross said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > KillerRx4 said:
> ...




Bugger


----------



## Thunderlips (29/11/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Just ordered two Cellis... I'm in love. :wub:


I couldn't help myself either


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/11/06)

Thunderlips said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered two Cellis... I'm in love. :wub:
> ...



Gold Fever. :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## tangent (29/11/06)

i'm really interested by the built in restrictor.
and it sure is purty


----------



## Sammus (29/11/06)

deleted. double post sorry.


----------



## Sammus (29/11/06)

I would like em if they came in chrome finish...not big on gold myself. not to worry tho.


----------



## razz (29/11/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Before you rush & buy, please take a look at the Celli taps we are also distributing, these Italian taps are IMO one of the nicest looking/performing taps on the market & our opening offer is sensational... I'll announce officially tomorrow, as I'm buggered & need my bed  ....
> ...


Warren, are you putting them onto micromatic adaptors ?


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/11/06)

razz said:


> Warren, are you putting them onto micromatic adaptors ?



Razz

I believe they come with a shank included until the end of December. Tap screws onto it. Can't argue with that.  

Warren -


----------



## razz (29/11/06)

Thanks Warren, I have a brumby tap with micromatic setup. Will give Ross a buzz.


----------



## Phrak (29/11/06)

Well done Ross (although I knew it was in the pipeline too ), it's great to see the price is as good or better than importing from the US! :beer: 
Tim.

PS - (and I know it's a bit of a hijack, but report/remove it if nessecary) I still have a couple of black tap handles and snaplock adapters for sale that will fit these ventmatic/Shirron taps nicely. Seriously, make me an offer!
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=165034


----------



## davidp (1/12/06)

Any chance of some compare and contrast between the Celli and Perlick taps, now that hopefully a few have been installed? I'm leaning towards the Celli due to the flow adjuster, and the bling factor. However, I haven't been able to find much info on the web about them, whereas the Perlick is thoroughly documented.

And how exactly does that matching 3/8" shank mount with the tap to a fridge door? From what I can tell, the bulkhead portion means the whole tap will protrude quite a ways from the fridge.


----------



## GMK (1/12/06)

davidp

If you fill in your location - there might be a local homebrewer that has one of them taht you can go round and have a look at.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/12/06)

Haven't seen a Ventmatic in the flesh but IMO they'd be hard pressed to look more impressive than the Celli. Got mine today. They're fantastic. Just want to keep looking at 'em. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Duff (1/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Haven't seen a Ventmatic in the flesh but IMO they'd be hard pressed to look more impressive than the Celli. Got mine today. They're fantastic. Just want to keep looking at 'em. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



When are we going to see some action pics? I'm starting to tire of my pluto gun...

Cheers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/12/06)

Sorry Duff.

Been confiscated by SWMBO until Christmas.  

Warren -


----------



## razz (1/12/06)

Warren, I'm using mine !


----------



## Chad (1/12/06)

Ross said:


> As an opening offer & as a sign of good faith to the "bulk buy" I'm bringing you the taps for just $59 gst inc until the end of December.


Aawww man. I know when I was around at your place recently looking these taps I said I wasn't in the market for any until early next year. But at this price along with the Xmas refund comp, you're just making this too tempting. I can feel a purchase building up.
They are a mighty fine looking tap.


----------



## Batz (1/12/06)

Looks like very old celli taps,must have been around for a while

Here

Batz


----------



## Thunderlips (2/12/06)

razz said:


> Warren, I'm using mine !


They working ok?
I've had a quick try of mine and all I'm getting is foam, no matter where I put the flow regulator.
I probably haven't hooked it up right. I'll have another look when I have some time.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/12/06)

razz said:


> Warren, I'm using mine !



<_< <_< 

Warren -


----------



## Thunderlips (2/12/06)

Thunderlips said:


> I've had a quick try of mine and all I'm getting is foam, no matter where I put the flow regulator.


Update...
The tap has come good. Probably just needed to cool down, like Ross said.
The good, the tap is great. Love the flow regulator and the fact that you can have a real short length of beer line. I'm using about a foot of beer line with the tap.
The bad, looks like I'll need to spend another $100 so I can buy another one 
If I had to whinge about anything it wouldn't be about the tap but the shank assembly. I'd much prefer that it would sit closer to the fridge door wall, like the other shanks that are used for the likes of the Shirron/Ventmatic taps. Also, the stainless steel shank does not match the gold tap. I'm probably a bit picky about little things like that. I reckon they would look great on a gold font.
I'll get some pics up but since my brother has pinched my digital camera I'll have to use my mobile phone.


----------



## Thunderlips (2/12/06)

Thunderlips said:


> I'll get some pics up but since my brother has pinched my digital camera I'll have to use my mobile phone.


Bugger, can't upload pics because of some error..

"The requested file upload failed because suitable permissions have not been enabled on the 'uploads' directory. Please contact the board administrator and inform them of this error."


----------



## RobW (2/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Sorry Duff.
> 
> Been confiscated by SWMBO until Christmas.
> 
> Warren -



Me too!

Oh well only 22 more sleeps!


----------



## Ross (3/12/06)

Thunderlips said:


> If I had to whinge about anything it wouldn't be about the tap but the shank assembly. I'd much prefer that it would sit closer to the fridge door wall, like the other shanks that are used for the likes of the Shirron/Ventmatic taps. Also, the stainless steel shank does not match the gold tap. I'm probably a bit picky about little things like that. I reckon they would look great on a gold font.



Sorry for the late reply - only just this second got access back to the site (thanks pistolpatch/Screwtop)

I agree Thunderlips, though I don't reckon the S/S against the gold looks too bad at all. If you prefer without the S/S shank, you can do it; but with the thread being short, you may have to widen the hole on the inside skin of your fridge so you can get the locking nut on. Give me a call if that doesnt make sense...

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/12/06)

Thunderlips said:


> I reckon they would look great on a gold font.



Or some nice gold bocce balls.  

22 more sleeps?  

Warren -


----------



## Thunderlips (3/12/06)

Ross said:


> If you prefer without the S/S shank, you can do it; but with the thread being short, you may have to widen the hole on the inside skin of your fridge so you can get the locking nut on. Give me a call if that doesnt make sense...


That's a good idea. A mate also thought you could use a bigger hole saw and put the whole shank through the door. After seeing my one, the same mate also wants two for himself 
I hope you have some left.


----------



## Thunderlips (3/12/06)

Thunderlips said:


> I'll get some pics up but since my brother has pinched my digital camera I'll have to use my mobile phone.


Some dodgy mobile phone camera pics...


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/12/06)

:super: :super: 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 22 more sleeps ... 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (3/12/06)

Just fitted one to my party keg - poured my blackberry heffe to perfection at our club xmas bash today








cheers Ross


----------



## Thunderlips (6/12/06)

Hey Ross, I haven't really played around with it yet but does the screw on the front of the Celli have an effect on the spring load or is something else completely?


----------



## Thunderlips (6/12/06)

Ross said:


> If you prefer without the S/S shank, you can do it; but with the thread being short, you may have to widen the hole on the inside skin of your fridge so you can get the locking nut on.


Ross, I was just going to do this but realised I need a specific part to fit to the end of the Celli thread.
Do you have this part at your online shop?

Just looking now, is it the "Female Adaptor - Thread 5/8 Tube OD 5/16 (8mm)" that I need?


----------



## Ross (6/12/06)

Thunderlips said:


> Ross, I was just going to do this but realised I need a specific part to fit to the end of the Celli thread.
> Do you have this part at your online shop?
> 
> Just looking now, is it the "Female Adaptor - Thread 5/8 Tube OD 5/16 (8mm)" that I need?



That's the one mate - your line plugs straight into it.

cheers Ross


----------



## Andyd (8/12/06)

Ross,

On your web page it says you're designing a snap-lock adaptor for the Celli,

Any idea when it will be available?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Ross (8/12/06)

Andyd said:


> Ross,
> 
> On your web page it says you're designing a snap-lock adaptor for the Celli,
> 
> ...



Andy, my design is with the engineering shop, just waiting on a quote before proceeding, as need to make sure it's viable - Hopefully answer very shortly.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Thunderlips (8/12/06)

Ross said:


> Andy, my design is with the engineering shop, just waiting on a quote before proceeding, as need to make sure it's viable - Hopefully answer very shortly.


Ross, did they also do the stainless shank?
Nice job if so.


----------



## Ross (20/12/06)

Due to a few requests, I'll also be stocking the Shirron taps in straight gold & 2 tone (s/s-gold). They should be here early next week, if customs don't take a shine to them B) 

++++

Yes, thunderlips, they did the shanks, but unfortunately they want too much for the font adaptor (small run) to make it viable. I think I've worked out a much cheaper option though, just haven't had time this last 2 weeks as packing orders dawn to dusk. Hopefully news very soon.

cheers Ross


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/12/06)

Might be time for another assistant


----------



## bindi (11/1/07)

Shirron taps in bling gold, very nice.
Photos requested by Ross.


----------



## Ross (11/1/07)

They look a million dollars Bindi... finally taps worthy of your fine beer  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Andyd (12/1/07)

Ross,

Any news yet on the snaplocks for the Cellis?

Andy


----------



## bindi (15/1/07)

bindi said:


> Shirron taps in bling gold, very nice.
> Photos requested by Ross.




I have had these taps for almost a week and not one person has knocked on my door and asked for a beer [which is rare].  
I want to show them off and gloat  come on Sunshine Coast brews let me gloat a little, the bar is open.


----------



## Thunderlips (16/1/07)

Ross said:


> Yes, thunderlips, they did the shanks, but unfortunately they want too much for the font adaptor (small run) to make it viable. I think I've worked out a much cheaper option though, just haven't had time this last 2 weeks as packing orders dawn to dusk. Hopefully news very soon.


Good to hear your busy dusk till dawn. The business must be taking off.
Any news on those font adaptors?


----------



## Ross (16/1/07)

Thunderlips said:


> Good to hear your busy dusk till dawn. The business must be taking off.
> Any news on those font adaptors?



Tools & parts arrived a few days ago, just need to find the time to machine the parts & put a few together to see if they work. I'll know one way or the other before the months out...

cheers Ross


----------



## Thunderlips (16/1/07)

Ross said:


> Tools & parts arrived a few days ago, just need to find the time to machine the parts & put a few together to see if they work. I'll know one way or the other before the months out...


Good to hear. I've got a 3 tap font waiting. Still need the chest freezer and a 3rd Celli though.


----------



## Batz (16/1/07)

bindi my Shirron taps are working a treat too,no lacking of drinking visitors here.

Batz


----------



## kook (16/1/07)

Just fitted four Shirrons to my Micromatic SS 4" Column Tower

Damn it looks bling :beerbang:

Now if only I could find a bloody chest freezer so I can use it!


----------



## Andyd (16/1/07)

Sounds good Ross - looking forward to dropping an order for three of those babies


----------



## Thunderlips (24/1/07)

Ross said:


> Just fitted one to my party keg - poured my blackberry heffe to perfection at our club xmas bash today
> 
> View attachment 10323



Ross, do you know how many litres that is?
Might start looking for one myself soon.
Where did you get that one?


----------



## Ross (24/1/07)

Thunderlips said:


> Ross, do you know how many litres that is?
> Might start looking for one myself soon.
> Where did you get that one?



To be honest, i don't know it's size, just took my 12L keg around to the local camping store & found the best one for the job. I'm guessing approx 28L, but don't quote me. The store has now been bought out by someone else & they no longer stock them, as was trying to find one for a mate the other day.

cheers Ross


----------

